
Yes I Said It, RIP Mobile Apps - snupha
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/yes-i-said-rip-mobile-apps-cory-crosland
======
angryasian
I love this optimism in this post. I know its a tinfoil hat theory but as long
as Google and Apple continue to cripple browser performance on their mobile
platforms, mobile web will never be at par with native apps. Do I think that
apple and google could do more to improve mobile browser performance...
ABSOLUTELY!. As of right now there is no incentive for either to, because
their app stores are generating revenue along with allowing them to control
the ecosystem.

~~~
snupha
Thanks for reading and your comment! Totally agree.

Google certainly has a lot more to gain from this (ad revenue). Could Apple
release a web SDK to communicate directly with Apple Pay/Wallet on the users
device to keep or even expand revenue opportunities?

